

Understanding Git - Part 1 - earltedly
http://realmacsoftware.com/blog/understanding-git---part-1

======
anandabits
This article covers the basic data format Git uses internally and explains how
the staging area works. It's a good primer for those looking to have a little
bit deeper understanding.

If you like this article and are looking for a much more in-depth
understanding of how Git works, I recommend Jim Weirich's Source Control Made
Easy series.

[http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-jwsceasy/source-control-
ma...](http://pragprog.com/screencasts/v-jwsceasy/source-control-made-easy)

------
CraigJPerry
Unfortunate article name since the content is more interesting than it
suggests!

